# Craftsman 12" lathe



## Justin Carpenter (Feb 27, 2011)

About 2 weeks back I happened upon a Craftsman 12"by 37" wood lathe with the duplicator called a "copycrafter". I think it was made around 1988. It was still in the original box and the nuts n bolts still in sealed plastic bags. Turned it on and it works. Not bad for $40. Here is the issue all the paper work is damaged to the point its usless. And I noticed I'm mising a part or 2. The spindle for 1. I'm lost on how to assemble this lathe. I have searched online for paperwork, spare parts ext. If any-one has one and could send some pics it would help or if you know anthing about this product. Help is greatly appriciated. BTW I'm new to this forum hello to you all.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

What model is it?

Often, you can download the manual from sears
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/brands/Craftsman-Parts
Use your model number as a search.

I have a 36", 12" craftsman lathe. Not sure if I have the manual though, I have a look for it.

Rick


----------



## Justin Carpenter (Feb 27, 2011)

*reply*

The only model # I have is 113.249170 this is for the duplicator not the lathe its self. I have searched Sears, owwm.org, and many outher sites. I have found many lathes close to it but just not the right one.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Justin Carpenter said:


> The only model # I have is 113.249170 this is for the duplicator not the lathe its self. I have searched Sears, owwm.org, and many outher sites. I have found many lathes close to it but just not the right one.


A search for 113.249170 leads to an eBay auction described as "SEARS/CRAFTSMAN 249170 Copy Crafter for 228360 Lathe".

Searching on 113.228360 leads to a thread on SawMillCreek that might help you ... references a couple of models.

edit ... and here's a LINK TO A MANUAL (just don't know if it's for the lathe you've got)


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> Searching on 113.228360 leads to a thread on SawMillCreek that might help you ... references a couple of models.
> 
> edit ... and here's a LINK TO A MANUAL (just don't know if it's for the lathe you've got)


And this could be the manual...
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/owner_manuals/28458/CRAFTSMAN-Lathe-L1001071?brand_name_search=113228360+CRAFTSMAN

And this could be the parts list....
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Lathe-Parts/Model-113228360/0247/0728000?searchedModel=228360&blt=

Or maybe the copcrafter is for a different lathe?

Rick


----------



## Justin Carpenter (Feb 27, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks guys the 113.228360 is the lathe that i have. hopfully I can get this thing together and working.


----------



## williamc9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Justin Carpenter said:


> About 2 weeks back I happened upon a Craftsman 12"by 37" wood lathe with the duplicator called a "copycrafter". I think it was made around 1988. It was still in the original box and the nuts n bolts still in sealed plastic bags. Turned it on and it works. Not bad for $40. Here is the issue all the paper work is damaged to the point its usless. And I noticed I'm mising a part or 2. The spindle for 1. I'm lost on how to assemble this lathe. I have searched online for paperwork, spare parts ext. If any-one has one and could send some pics it would help or if you know anthing about this product. Help is greatly appriciated. BTW I'm new to this forum hello to you all.


I have the same problem i bought that lathe from a estate sale for $20.00, and it was missing parts. I went to sears parts dept and they list it still but they do not have the parts nor can they get them. I tried craidslist, Ebay etc and still no dice... so good luck. if you do find them please pass it on to me at [email protected] also if you wanna get rid of yours let me know i'll buy it from you... and if anyone is reading this and you have parts for this or model 113.228360 PLEASE PLEASE email me ASAP. again good luck brother.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Craftsman lathe*

I have a 12" craftsman lathe that I have had or around 45 years. I bought it new and have the manual and parts list. I needed new bearings a couple of years ago. I called the parts number in the manual and they still had parts for it I'll get some pictures of it if you still need them.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Personally, I would not buy it for the reasons stated. Forgive me for singing the same ol' song but Sears contracts their products and changes a few things so some OEM parts won't interchange. When that contract runs out, they go out for bid and go to another manufacturer. I have found some things, non-Sears, on www.ereplacementparts.com for other power tools that I have.


----------

